# Amazon explores starting their own delivery service.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Parcel Service? APS? 

http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/amazon-testing-its-own-parcel-delivery-network-says-wsj/

Apparently eBay and others are also looking into alternatives to UPS/FedEx.

Betsy


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Amazon Parcel Service? APS?
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/amazon-testing-its-own-parcel-delivery-network-says-wsj/
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I could imagine their shipping charges being astronomical.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Nancy Beck said:


> Very interesting. I could imagine their shipping charges being astronomical.


It said on the news this morning that Amazon thinks its delivery service will be more economical. My first thought was that they mean more economical for Amazon, not necessarily the customer. But my next thought was that providing content quickly and at a good price is what Amazon has built its empire on. So maybe this new delivery service will be all right.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

UPS is the bane of my existence.  I was so sad when Amazon switched to them (my USPS always lived by the "Neither snow nor sleet nor stormy weather!" motto).  Back when I worked outside the home, UPS wouldn't leave the packages at my door, UPS closed at 5pm (and was closed on Saturdays) so I'd have to take off work to go pick a package up, and the shipping center was 17 miles away.  It was lousy.  If I was still living under those circumstances, it would have meant an end to my online shopping from Amazon.  I'm THRILLED they are looking for alternatives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> UPS is the bane of my existence. I was so sad when Amazon switched to them (my USPS always lived by the "Neither snow nor sleet nor stormy weather!" motto). Back when I worked outside the home, UPS wouldn't leave the packages at my door, UPS closed at 5pm (and was closed on Saturdays) so I'd have to take off work to go pick a package up, and the shipping center was 17 miles away. It was lousy. If I was still living under those circumstances, it would have meant an end to my online shopping from Amazon. I'm THRILLED they are looking for alternatives.


Interesting. UPS always leaves stuff at my door (in a Washington, DC suburb), even when I specifically asked that it not be. But I love the tracking. USPS only recently got tracking that is any good. I like USPS a lot, though, and mostly use them to ship stuff to friends, to family, to shows and to myself. Now that the tracking has gotten better, I might even use them to ship to clients.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In my area UPS is great.  As is FedEx.  The USPS is moderately reliable -- except that when we have a substitute they leave our mail between the storm and front door because they don't realize they have to walk 5 steps more to find the mail slot in our garage door. 

Have also recently be happy with the alternative smaller local carriers like 'lasership' . . . . . 

Basically, I have nothing to complain about -- I should probably just get OFF the internet!


----------

